# Warum es soviele Noobs gibt - eine mathematische Herleitung



## mckayser (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin nun schon länger hier im Forum (aktiv), aber habe bisher soweit ich mich erinnere, keinen eigenen Beitrag eröffnet. Das hat sich soeben geändert und ich präsentiere auch gleich einen wahren Meilenstein, der Euch umhauen wird. So jetzt sind die Erwartungen ja schonmal schön hoch.

Sicherlich habt Ihr Euch schon oft gefragt, warum es (in allen Belangen des Lebens) eine so hohe Anzahl von noobs, Amateuren oder kurz gesagt Pfeifen gibt, und wer genau das so gewollt hat. 
Heute werde ich, inspiriert durch die Signatur eines buffed.de Forenmembers für genau dieses Phänomen versuchen, eine Herleitung zu liefern.
Alles was man braucht, um die Rechnungen zu verstehen sind ein paar grundlegende mathematische Kenntnisse, sowas wie Dreisatz vielleicht. 

Hier die maßgebliche Rechnung aus der Signatur des Users: (name leider vergessen, taucht hoffentlich aber hier im Thread auf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "42" ist uns ja allen als Sinn des Lebens bekannt...

Ja und es ist keine Hexerei, es stimmt in der Tat!

Für die, denen dieses komische Zeichen da oben im Zähler nichts sagt: pi

Anhand dieser Formel führe ich jetzt einen Beweis, für den ich sicher mal mit dem Nobelpreis belohnt werde!!! Für 1337 werde ich den Begriff "leet" einsetzen, man kann es als Grad fürs "Pro-Sein" verstehen. Wem das überhaupt nichts sagt, der kann sich hier schlaumachen.

Also sieht die Formel so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingesetzt ergibt sich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch pi teilen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht, dass man den Sinn des Lebens 31,83 mal erfüllt, wenn man vollkommen leet ist! Das ist aber ganz schön viel!

Umstellen nach dem Sinn des Lebens (durch 31,83 teilen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für ein Schock! Wir sehen, dass man den Sinn des Lebens erfüllt, wenn man nur 0,0314 mal leet ist!!! Das ist leider endgültig der Beweis, dass auch totale noobs ein Recht auf ihr Dasein haben. 
De facto muss man nur zu 3,14% pro sein, um laut dieser Definition dem Sinn des Lebens gerecht zu werden. Ein Skandal wie ich finde und eine Erklärung dafür, dass es soviele noobs auf Erden und in unserem Lieblings-MMORPG gibt. Bei den Härtefällen, die einfach zu wenig leet sind (unter 3,14%) sorgt die natürliche Auslese dafür, dass sie uns nicht auf die Nerven gehen. 
Im Grunde können damit alle künftigen Flames wie "omg wie löscht man einen ganzen Raid aus", "wow immer mehr n00bgame" und "rofl dks alles kiddies / knewbs" gespart werden, denn wir wissen ja nun dass wir mit einer ziemlich geringen Durchschnitts-leetage bei unseren Raidmembern rechnen müssen. 

Blizz weiß das aber anscheinend auch schon und hat ja den Wotlk-Content vom Grad der Herausforderung dieser Tatsache angepasst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz, Prof. Dr. Kayser

EDIT: gleich vorweg: alles bitte nicht zu bierernst nehmen!


----------



## WeRkO (27. Februar 2009)

Hmm, das find ich mal überzeugend!


----------



## Céraa (27. Februar 2009)

lol - wie geil xD

made my day...ich krieg mich garnich mehr ein xDDD


----------



## Holyday (27. Februar 2009)

/sign

Sehr interessant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## traumbasis1 (27. Februar 2009)

Einfach geil wieviel Langeweile die Leute haben. Auf so ne Idee zu kommen. Warst gestimmt besoffen


----------



## DeadSand (27. Februar 2009)

ma ne frage was ist ein noob für dich?


----------



## palfrun (27. Februar 2009)

In der Praxis sieht es leider immer anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (27. Februar 2009)

LOL 

/sign


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Februar 2009)

ein noob ist jmd der nich leet is : so leute wie mcgyver und chuck norris, der EINZIGE der wirklich 1337 durch und durch ist, is hogger^^


----------



## razorcraft (27. Februar 2009)

ja, auf sowas muss man mal kommen XDD


----------



## Destross (27. Februar 2009)

Das ist echt zu geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Must du aber langeweile haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (27. Februar 2009)

Das war eigentlich in 2 Minuten erdacht, der eigentliche Ruhm gebührt natürlich auch dem Ersteller der ersten Gleichung, ob das nun der genannte buffed.de User selber war oder der von dem er abgeschrieben hat oder der von dem der abgeschrieben hat oder der.....

Greetz, mckayser


----------



## Pimpler (27. Februar 2009)

lol... wie kommt man auf sowas??

made my day


----------



## Shirokun (27. Februar 2009)

Endlich ich muss nie mehr nachdenken und mich Fragen .. Warum nur ?? warum nur???

Aber kann man auch Mathematisch sagen warum alle Noobs in einer Gilde sind?


----------



## Totemwächter (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Fehler ist schon lange bekannt, Gott hat versprochen mit dem nähsten Kriesen-Patch diesen Fehler zu beheben, außerdem wurde angekündigt das es neue Sinnvolle Inhalte im leben geben soll, die ebenfalls mit dem neuen Patch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (27. Februar 2009)

Wie gut, dass ich voll der Mathenoob bin und ich in der Schule, mich in diesem Fach, durchmogeln musste oO


----------



## sp4rkl3z (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hiermit überreiche ich dir als "offizieles" Mitglied des Komitte's des Nobelpreises die Medaille für den Nobelpreis für überagende Leistungen im Bereich von World of Warcraft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunnyBunny (27. Februar 2009)

Wenn es so einfach wäre jede Sache der Welt zu beweisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (27. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja mal obergeil ich hab gerade meine Freundin erschreckt weil ich so laut losgelacht habe .
Echt gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (27. Februar 2009)

Hehe und wiedermal hat die 42 ihre Macht offenbart


----------



## Luk0as (27. Februar 2009)

Da zu sag ich nur immerhin 

PS: Schik das an ^^Steven Hawking^^


----------



## Allysekos (27. Februar 2009)

Naja Wissenschaftler denken etwas aus,wofür keine Beweise gibt,dass es nicht sein kann.



























es gibt aber keine Beweise,dass das gibts^^


----------



## Thornbearer (27. Februar 2009)

Warte mal... ich glaube ich habe grad ein Dreieck mit einem Auge im Blizzard-Logo entdeckt...


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Entschuldigung, aber bist du ein Idiot?


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

JOJO Kannst ja zu Uri geller gehen.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (27. Februar 2009)

nunja, ich fands nicht so extrem komisch

außerdem ist 42 nicht der sinn des lebens


----------



## Larmina (27. Februar 2009)

Geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber bist du ein Idiot?


wie wärs mit einer Begründung? Also ich finds ganz amüsant und es ist mir egal ob es mathematisch korrekt ist 



neo1986 schrieb:


> JOJO Kannst ja zu Uri geller gehen.


uri macht "magie" nicht wissenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. Februar 2009)

Douglas Adams würde sich im Grabe umdrehen... Wenn 42 der Sinn des Lebens wäre, hätten wir keine Probleme mit der Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens, da wir die Antwort kennen würden.
42 ist aber die Antwort auf die Frage "nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest" die wir eben nicht kennen. Adams wollte darauf aufmerksam machen, dass eine Antwort ohne Frage genausoviel Wert ist wie eine Frage ohne Antwort. 

Es ist eine Schande, dass irgendwelche halbwissenden Clowns die 42 (wahrscheinlich ohne auch nur einen Teil der vierteiligen Trilogie in fünf Bänden jemals gelesen zu haben) immer und überall als "Sinn des Lebens" betiteln...-.-"


----------



## DonVerse (27. Februar 2009)

sehr ueberzeugend herr dr. prof. wow =)

aber der poster ueber mir hat recht... schande ueber die, die die buecher nicht gelesen haben! (hehe, 3x 'die' in folge)


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einer Begründung? Also ich finds ganz amüsant und es ist mir egal ob es mathematisch korrekt ist
> 
> 
> uri macht "magie" nicht wissenschaft
> ...


MAGIE?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fauler Schwindel is das genauso wie das hier!


----------



## rofldiepofl (27. Februar 2009)

im pvp sieht blizz das etwas anders denn(Zitat aus häufig gestellten Fragen im Arsenal): Wieso wird die Gesamtzahl meiner ehrenhaften Siege nicht angezeigt?
Um die gesamten ehrenhaften Siege anzeigen zu lassen, muss der Charakter insgesamt mindestens 1337 ehrenhafte Siege erzielt haben.

Also wird man beim pvp wenn man nicht leet ist benachteiligt....


PS: Geil gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (27. Februar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich voll der Mathenoob bin und ich in der Schule, mich in diesem Fach, durchmogeln musste oO


So is es bei mir auch... xD


----------



## jolk (27. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> MAGIE??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie kannst du nur so etwas behaupten!


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> wie kannst du nur so etwas behaupten!


Mit gesundem Menschenverstand?


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einer Begründung?


sicher doch

Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...

Abgesehen vom mathematischen ist das ganze dämlich, und drückt aus das selbe verständniss für den Hitchhickers Guide zu haben wie ein Grizzlybär für Quantenphysik


----------



## Jiwari (27. Februar 2009)

Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es ist in der tat Mathematisch korrekt, zumindest die Rechnung  *1337*pi/100= 42*  wer es nicht glaubt kann es ja selbst gern nach rechnen, bin ebenfalls vom Ergebnis verblüfft worden.^^

Frage mich allerdings wie du auf auf diese Formel gestoßen bist, Langeweile im Mathe Kurs? 



> Es ist eine Schande, dass irgendwelche halbwissenden Clowns die 42 (wahrscheinlich ohne auch nur einen Teil der vierteiligen Trilogie in fünf Bänden jemals gelesen zu haben) immer und überall als "Sinn des Lebens" betiteln...-.-"



[Ironie ON]
Ich danke dir das du uns die Ehre erwiesen hast, uns mit deinem Wissen zu Erleuchten. Nun sind wir wieder alle etwas Schlauer. DANKE! 

Hier hast nen Keks.
[Ironie OFF]

Spaß beiseite, ich denke mal dies ließe sich auch etwas freundlicher formulieren. Zugegeben, ich habe die Bücher leider nie gelesen ( und bin nun wirklich etwas Schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), doch der springende Punkt ist das man sich über "halb-wissen" aus Filmen nicht aufregen brauch. Filme sind ein anderes Medium und um einiges Populärer, da auch viel mehr Werbung für eben diese gemacht wird oder wann habt ihr das letzte mal einen Spot zu einem Buch gesehen?  Filme schaffen es in den seltensten Fällen, den Flair des Buches einzufangen und wieder zugeben. Von daher sollten man nie Film und Buch miteinander vergleichen. Es sind eher zwei verschiedene Varianten der gleichen Geschichte.... auch wenn einige Regisseure es schaffen sich meilenweit von der Handlung zu entfernen.

Fazit: Filme sind gut, Bücher sind besser und wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.^^


----------



## theduke666 (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...


MUHAHAHAAA

Es wird immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War klar, das der Großteil der "Kommunitie" mit dem Dreisatz überfordert ist.
Die Meisten halten aber die Klappe oder geben direkt zu, dass das zu hoch ist für sie...
...aber Du.... Du schießt den Vogel ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Anders:


Lisutari schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber bist du ein Idiot?


L O L



Night schrieb:


> Es ist eine Schande, dass irgendwelche halbwissenden Clowns die 42 (wahrscheinlich ohne auch nur einen Teil der vierteiligen Trilogie in fünf Bänden jemals gelesen zu haben) immer und überall als "Sinn des Lebens" betiteln...-.-"


Wir verbeugen uns in Ehrfurcht vor Dir.... *Amen*

@TE: Topp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich finds nicht lustig


----------



## Juryx (27. Februar 2009)

wie man auf sowas kommt? langeweile, ich bin letzens in der schule drauf gekommen das wenn ich meine handynummer durch 42 teile die ersten 2 zahlen hinterm komma 23 sind oO

[Ich habe die Vierteilige Trilogie in Fünf bänden gelesen! Marvin an die Macht]

PS: wir entschuldigen uns für die strapazen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Juryx schrieb:


> wie man auf sowas kommt? langeweile, ich bin letzens in der schule drauf gekommen das wenn ich meine handynummer durch 42 teile die ersten 2 zahlen hinterm komma 23 sind oO
> 
> [Ich habe die Vierteilige Trilogie in Fünf bänden gelesen! Marvin an die Macht]
> 
> ...


War wird wohl rauskommen wenn wir den IQ des Threat erstellers durch 0 Teilen??????



Spoiler



O


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (27. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> War wird wohl rauskommen wenn wir den IQ des Threat erstellers durch 0 Teilen??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhhm, aber man darf nicht durch 0 teilen


----------



## heldentod (27. Februar 2009)

sehr nette these 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...



und btw DIVIDIEREN schreibt man mit "d". grammatik vs. mathematik .. spannend, spannend


----------



## Stuhlbein (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> sicher doch
> 
> Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...
> 
> Abgesehen vom mathematischen ist das ganze dämlich, und drückt aus das selbe verständniss für den Hitchhickers Guide zu haben wie ein Grizzlybär für Quantenphysik



wenn da 42 + 100 stehen würde müsste er beide durch pi teilen, da steht aber * also nur eins teilen.


----------



## jolk (27. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Mit gesundem Menschenverstand?



okay, hast mich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> sicher doch
> 
> Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...
> 
> Abgesehen vom mathematischen ist das ganze dämlich, und drückt aus das selbe verständniss für den Hitchhickers Guide zu haben wie ein Grizzlybär für Quantenphysik



Uhm... also, ich hatte letztens in Mathe eine fünf und sehe trotzdem, dass der TE alles richtig durchgerechnet hat. Und selbst wenn nicht - das Ergebnis wäre nicht so viel anders, und darauf kommt es ja nicht an, sondern auf die These an sich. Und die find ich toll! =D 
Ahja.. noch was: wenn du gegen jemanden argumentieren und behaupten willst, dich in Mathe auszukennen, schreibe dividieren auch mit "d" und gibt ohne langes i, sonst nimmt man deine Argumente nicht ganz ernst.


----------



## Kuschelorc (27. Februar 2009)

hahaha ich lach mich tot...

Jeder kann gut sein wenn er nur zeit investiert 
und jeder von uns war mal nen Noob....

Und die formal find ich mal zum tot lachen.... Pi hat was mit Kreisen zu tun und net mit dem sinn des Lebens..  Und wenn ja wo ist der beweis...^^


----------



## FJKO (27. Februar 2009)

kreis des Lebens meinte er bestimmt


einfach Genial


----------



## Kiligen (27. Februar 2009)

Super ergebnis zwar wusste ich schon das 42 sinndes Lebens ist (Per anhalter durch die Galaxie^^) aber die Rechnung noch nicht danke, mal was neues dazu gelernt.


----------



## Kaammi (27. Februar 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!
da soll noch ma einer sagen WoW bildet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bockert (27. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Es ist eine Schande, dass irgendwelche halbwissenden Clowns die 42 (wahrscheinlich ohne auch nur einen Teil der vierteiligen Trilogie in fünf Bänden jemals gelesen zu haben) immer und überall als "Sinn des Lebens" betiteln...-.-"



danke !


----------



## jolk (27. Februar 2009)

Kuschelorc schrieb:


> Pi hat was mit Kreisen zu tun und net mit dem sinn des Lebens..


er benutzt pi um den umfang der noobanzahl auszurechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuschelorc (27. Februar 2009)

Anhand dieser Formel führe ich jetzt einen Beweis, für den ich sicher mal mit dem Nobelpreis belohnt werde!!! Für 1337 werde ich den Begriff "leet" einsetzen, man kann es als Grad fürs "*Noob sein*" verstehen.

Also sieht die Formel so aus:
leet*pi= (sinn des lebens) * 100

Eingesetzt ergibt sich:
3,1416*leet = (sinn des lebens) * 100

Durch pi teilen:
leet = (sinn des lebens)*31,83
Man sieht, dass man den Sinn des Lebens 31,83 mal erfüllt, wenn man vollkommen leet ist! Das ist aber ganz schön viel!

Umstellen nach dem Sinn des Lebens (durch 31,83 teilen)
0,0314*leet = (sinn des lebens)

Was für ein Schock! Wir sehen, dass man den Sinn des Lebens erfüllt, wenn man nur 0,0314 mal leet ist!!! Das ist leider endgültig der Beweis, dass auch totale Pros auf ihr Dasein haben. 


Und das kommt raus wenn man bei Leet anstatt"Pro-Sein"    "noob sein" benutzt (was er ja auch gemacht hat) Hmm und was für ein ergebniss das exakte gegenteil damit ist der kack hier wiederlegt..


----------



## EisblockError (27. Februar 2009)

mein mady my day hab ich eben vergeben xD, aber 1. Es ist ja nichtmal deins und 2. finde ich es nicht ok dass du "Amateure" beleidigst, sry dass ich es sage aber in den ersten Sätzen hörst du dich sehr wie ein "kiddy" an.

Wie du sicherlich weisst kommt das Wort "Amateur" von dem lateinnischen Wort "amare" was so viel wie "lieben" bedeutet.
Also ist der eigentliche Sinn des Wortes: "jemand der Spaß bei einer Sache hat (etwas liebt) aber keine Meisterschaft darin will. Ausserdem hat Amateur nichtmal was mit "Anfänger" zu. Beim Fußball z.B wird es häufig als abwertung verwendet, jedoch sind Fußball-Amateure im Grunde nur Leute die Fußball als Hobby haben und es ihnen Spaß macht, sich aber nicht soviel damit auseinander setzen.


----------



## Saji (27. Februar 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Dieser Fehler ist schon lange bekannt, Gott hat versprochen mit dem nähsten Kriesen-Patch diesen Fehler zu beheben, außerdem wurde angekündigt das es neue Sinnvolle Inhalte im leben geben soll, die ebenfalls mit dem neuen Patch kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der letzte große Contentpatch von ihm kam aber gar nicht so gut an. Ich meine, was sollte das alle "Noobs" gleich zu ersaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Für alle, die es nicht verstehen: es ist die Sinnflut gemeint. ;D


----------



## OMGlooool (27. Februar 2009)

LOOOOOL WIE GEIL IS DAS DENN?

Gibts auch irgendwo ne Rechnug dazu, wie leet man is? xD

Ach es gab doch mal irgendwo diesen test wo hinterher die Süchtigkeit in % angegeben wird, den müsste man in %leet umändern^^


----------



## antischock (27. Februar 2009)

das ist aus olnigs kolummne^^


----------



## Pymonte (27. Februar 2009)

hehe, das erinnert mich an meine Schulzeit. Wir hatten einen Wikipedia Artikel von 5 Seiten zum Thema Skill, mit der Barb'schen Formel, der Universellen Skilleinheit (in milliNaglatzki), der Skillwellen Theorie, Antiskill usw. Mit diversen Formel und Feldbeweisen ^^ Wurde leider nach einer Woche von Wikipedia gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die Rechnungen waren sehr ähnlich. Auch Theorien zur 1337 Time (13:37) und den dadurch ausgehenden Skillverschiebung.

Aber das Thema hat sicherlich Potential 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (27. Februar 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Gleichung ist falsch. Folglich ist alles weitere auch falsch.

Achja für euch Mathe Genies: 1+1=0
und es stimmt sogar...


Spoiler



Für einen Körper aus (0;1)


----------



## Terratec (27. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> (wahrscheinlich ohne auch nur einen Teil der * vierteiligen Trilogie in fünf Bänden * jemals gelesen zu haben) immer und überall als "Sinn des Lebens" betiteln...-.-"


Fällt nicht nur mir was daran auf? Eine VIERteilige TRIlogie in FÜNF Bänden? o0


----------



## Ol@f (27. Februar 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Fällt nicht nur mir was daran auf? Eine VIERteilige TRIlogie in FÜNF Bänden? o0



vgl. Link 1. Satz


----------



## Lefrondon (27. Februar 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Fällt nicht nur mir was daran auf? Eine VIERteilige TRIlogie in FÜNF Bänden? o0


Genau das ist ja das besondere...


----------



## neo1986 (27. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach is schwachsinn. Klingt komich is aber so.


----------



## DamokIes (27. Februar 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> ... ich präsentiere auch gleich einen wahren Meilenstein, der Euch umhauen wird. So jetzt sind die Erwartungen ja schonmal schön hoch...



Sehr geehrter Prof. Dr. Kayser,
ich war heute Joggen und bin nach exakt 1,609344 gelaufenen Kilometern  über einen Stein gestolpert. Was zurfolge hatte, das ich mich auf die Fresse gelegt hab.
Nun Meine Frage: War das IHR Meilenstein, der mich da umgehauen hat???


----------



## theduke666 (27. Februar 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Fällt nicht nur mir was daran auf? Eine VIERteilige TRIlogie in FÜNF Bänden? o0


Ähh.... ja...
Jetzt wo DU es sagst....
Das ist ja irrsinnig!

Meine Fresse laufen hier Honks rum -.-
Scheissladen


----------



## Shizo. (28. Februar 2009)

Das war die Theorie ^^ nur kommt die Praxis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (28. Februar 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> mckayser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin zwar kein Mathe Genie, doch bei mir stimmt komischerweise die Rechnung...

Das Ergebnis ist bei mir: 41, 9818 
Da man in der Mathematik auf die letzten beiden stellen hinterm Komma abkürzt(41, 98) und dann auf- bzw abrundet, kommt als richtige Lösung  42  heraus.

P.S.: Ich nutze den normalen Win XP Rechner.


----------



## Lowstar (28. Februar 2009)

holy thread!!! der beste, den ich in 1.5 jahren buffed gelesen hab'


----------



## abe15 (28. Februar 2009)

Hm..
Nett das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast aber besonders logisch finde ich es nicht^^
Amüsant war es trotzdem.


----------



## Zhiala (28. Februar 2009)

Regt euch nur weiter künstlich auf, ich fands lustig. Bin zwar kein Mathematiker aber immerhin Kauffrau und bei mir stimmte das Ergebnis der Gleichung auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Bücher kenn ich auch schon was länger, die 42 hat mich schon durch all die Stunden Buchführung (Rechnungswesen wenn ihr wollt^^) begleitet wo sie allzuoft die einzige passende Antwort zu sein scheint *lach* Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich aber Pratchett 

Wenn ihr euch von dem Begriff "Noob" angegriffen fühlt kann ich dazu nur eins sagen: Wem der Schuh passt der zieht ihn sich an


----------



## Ol@f (28. Februar 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Mathe Genie, doch bei mir stimmt komischerweise die Rechnung...
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist bei mir: 41, 9818
> *Da man  in der Mathematik auf die letzten beiden stellen hinterm Komma abkürzt(41, 98)* und dann auf- bzw abrundet, kommt als richtige Lösung  42  heraus.
> ...



1.Ist die dick makierte Aussage falsch.
2. Ich hoffe dir ist der Begriff "Gleichung" bekannt. Ansonsten empfehl ich hier Wikipedia, ist relativ einfach erklärt.
3. Deshalb kann die Gleichung nicht stimmen da Pi irrational ist. "ganze Zahl * irrationale Zahl= andere irrationale Zahl"


----------



## smutje (28. Februar 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> 1.Ist die dick makierte Aussage falsch.
> 2. Ich hoffe dir ist der Begriff "Gleichung" bekannt. Ansonsten empfehl ich hier Wikipedia, ist relativ einfach erklärt.
> 3. Deshalb kann die Gleichung nicht stimmen da Pi irrational ist. "ganze Zahl * irrationale Zahl= andere irrationale Zahl"



... Du hast ja recht ... aber Pi mal Daumen passt 's doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrokz (28. Februar 2009)

hmm es gibt deshalb soviele noobs weils schon so viele fortgerschrittene gibt
als das spiel neu war gabs nur noobs weil keine ein plan hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (28. Februar 2009)

Natürlich hast Du Recht Olaf, toll dass das klargestellt wurde. Mein Hauptanspruch war eigentlich, ein wenig zu unterhalten, daher steht oben auch drin dass man es doch bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen möge. Wer sich da irgendwie durch die Verwendung des Begriffes "noob" angegriffen fühlt ist wahrscheinlich übersensibilisiert, weil er es so oft ingame hört. Die anderen Mitspieler werden aber auch immer frecher!

Also regt Euch nicht so auf und bezeichnet mich nicht als "dämmliches Arschloch", sowas macht man nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (28. Februar 2009)

DeadSand schrieb:


> ma ne frage was ist ein noob für dich?



Wahrscheinlich das, was für alle ein Noob sein sollte die den Begriff nicht falsch interpretieren - ein Anfänger.

@ TE

Klasse Idee *g* Wie man auf sowas kommt. Aber das am Schluss nicht wieder die 42 rauskommt verbaut mir meine ganzen Spekulationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Februar 2009)

also unter 1337 versteh ich nur das : http://www.wegame.com/view/World_of_Warcra...14_06_39/sizes/ (ja shadowchaos is mein hexer auf die nachtwache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

naja @ TE nice geschichte^^ hatte auch mal die idee so eins zu machen, jedoch hatte meins net grad ne hintergrundidee und war nurn hirnfurz, der in ner langeweiligen mathestunde enstanden war^^
die einzige zahl die ich besser auswendig kann als 1337 ist die quadratwurzel von 1337^^ 36,5650106 

naja xD


----------



## Ol@f (28. Februar 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Mein Hauptanspruch war eigentlich, ein wenig zu unterhalten[...] Also regt Euch nicht so auf und bezeichnet mich nicht als "dämmliches Arschloch", sowas macht man nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war mir natürlich in erster Linie klar. Ich wollt nur mal paar kleine Fakten klar stellen, da einige meinen "Hey, das kommt ja wirklich raus" und sonst so kleine ja fast schon provokante Aussagen bzgl. der Mathematik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  machten.

Wenn der zweite Satz auch noch auf mich bezogen ist, dann hast du dich evtl. verlesen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Olaf


----------



## oerpli (28. Februar 2009)

> Da man in der Mathematik auf die letzten beiden stellen hinterm Komma abkürzt(41, 98)


Da hat wohl jemand noch keine Schule über der 4. Schulstufe besucht =)


----------



## citybreaker (28. Februar 2009)

Wo nimmste die Formel denn her? 
Was hat die Kreiszahl Pi mit dem Sinndeslebens zu tun?


----------



## Mobmap (28. Februar 2009)

make my day 
super geschrieben 
und an all die die hier rumflammen wegen falsche rechnung etc ihr habt nicht verstanden was uns der TE sagen wollte^^


----------



## Nefaros (28. Februar 2009)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist bis jetzt nur mir aufgefallen das oben rechts in der ecke "Nap" steht ? *-*


----------



## Jiwari (28. Februar 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> 1.Ist die dick makierte Aussage falsch.
> 2. Ich hoffe dir ist der Begriff "Gleichung" bekannt. Ansonsten empfehl ich hier Wikipedia, ist relativ einfach erklärt.
> 3. Deshalb kann die Gleichung nicht stimmen da Pi irrational ist. "ganze Zahl * irrationale Zahl= andere irrationale Zahl"



1.Nicht nur Flamen, bitte auch erklären.

2.Herr Gott noch mal, was habe ich gesagt? Richtig! Ich bin KEIN Mathe Genie! Dann ist halt die *Aussageform* richtig.

3.Korinthenkacker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Da hat wohl jemand noch keine Schule über der 4. Schulstufe besucht =)



Dann klärt mich doch bitte auf, ist nun schon ein paar Jahre her das ich zuletzt Mathematik als Unterrichtsfach hatte und wie bereits erwähnt bin ich kein Genie was das angeht.
(Meine 3+ im Abschlusszeugnis wird dies gern bestätigen^^)


----------



## Lari (28. Februar 2009)

Es ist doch nur Spaß, und ich fand es gut.
Manche können sich auch echt anstellen...
Ihr hinterfragt auch die Physik hinter dem Warpantrieb der Enterprise, oder den Lichtschwertern der Jedi, oder alles andere, was eigentlich nur zur Unterhaltung dient, oder?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

Nefaros schrieb:


> ist bis jetzt nur mir aufgefallen das oben rechts in der ecke "Nap" steht ? *-*



Mal zum Augenarzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da steht "Nat-".


----------



## Scub4 (28. Februar 2009)

made my day...

tolle sache, witzig geschrieben, und vor allem die tatsache das 1337*pi/100=42 ergibt ist schon verdammt witzig^^


----------



## Timerunner (28. Februar 2009)

*Hohl, hohler, noch hohler, dieser Thread

danke und tschö mit gelangweiltem ö*


----------



## itami (28. Februar 2009)

Timerunner schrieb:


> *Hohl, hohler, noch hohler, dieser Thread
> 
> danke und tschö mit gelangweiltem ö*



lawl :E :EEE


----------



## jolk (28. Februar 2009)

@timerunner da fühlt sich wohl wer angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



argh jetzt habe ich vergessen was ich noch sagen wollte....


----------



## wass'n? (28. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung, aber bist du ein Idiot?


Entschuldigung, aber warum stellst du eine an dich selbst gerichtete, mit ja zu beantwortende, Frage im Forum???


----------



## wass'n? (28. Februar 2009)

Timerunner schrieb:
			
		

> *Hohl, hohler, noch hohler, dieser Thread
> 
> danke und tschö mit gelangweiltem ö*


Nicht der Thread, aber mit Sicherheit dein Beitrag!


----------



## wass'n? (28. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:
			
		

> Douglas Adams würde sich im Grabe umdrehen... Wenn 42 der Sinn des Lebens wäre, hätten wir keine Probleme mit der Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens, da wir die Antwort kennen würden.
> 42 ist aber die Antwort auf die Frage "nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest" die wir eben nicht kennen. Adams wollte darauf aufmerksam machen, dass eine Antwort ohne Frage genausoviel Wert ist wie eine Frage ohne Antwort.
> 
> Es ist eine Schande, dass irgendwelche halbwissenden Clowns die 42 (wahrscheinlich ohne auch nur einen Teil der vierteiligen Trilogie in fünf Bänden jemals gelesen zu haben) immer und überall als "Sinn des Lebens" betiteln...-.-"


Eine Schande ist wenn nicht einmal halbwissende Clowns keinen Sinn für Humor haben.


----------



## HobbySoldat (28. Februar 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Achja für euch Mathe Genies: 1+1=0
> und es stimmt sogar...



Naja, das sind halt immer die verschiedenen Auffassungen! Jeder Informatiker wird dir z.B. sagen das 1+1 grundsätzlich erstmal 11 ergibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gut.. wir drücken halt auch im Fahrstuhl auf die 3 wenn wir in den vierten Stock wollen.

@topic
Finde dieses N00b und Leet Gequatsche nervig.. 

A) Jeder hat mal angefangen, ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich in HdW einen Mage den Zauberstab oder Stab, keine Ahnung mehr, vom Endboss weggewürfelt habe. (Habe damals Schurke gespielt, gut das war noch in der Beta und es gab zu meiner Verteidigung auch kein Bedarf und Gier!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
 Selbst der beste Spieler ist nicht immer konzentriert und jeder macht mal Fehler. Das heisst man kann zwar für einen Moment mal das perfekte Spiel ablegen, aber auf Dauer gesehen ist es halt unmöglich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blos was stark auffällt ist das diejenigen die andere als N00bs beschimpfen anstatt versuchen die Fehler zu erklären und zu helfen, charakterlich eher nicht zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## wass'n? (28. Februar 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage nur zum TE
> Dämmliches Arschloch.
> Das Wort Noob Existiert für mih nicht mehr wieso soll man einen Anfänger beleidigen was ist daran schlimm das man grad erst anfängt? Wer sich für Pro hält sollte mal wieder ein Blick ins richtige leben riskieren.


Wer dämlich mit 2 m schreibt sollte es besser lassen dieses Wort zu benutzen. Und Leute beleidigen die Sinn für Humor haben ist schon ziemlich armselig. Oder auch dämlich. Man könnte daraus folgern dass DU ein dämliches humorresistentes Arschloch bist. Man KÖNNTE, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Februar 2009)

wenn man sich den thread so durchlest kann man auch ganz gut leets und noobs erkennen...die, die den witz verstanden haben sind schon ehr leet als die, die hier rumflamen oder ernsthaft kritisiern


----------



## Harloww (28. Februar 2009)

wass schrieb:


> Eine Schande ist wenn nicht einmal halbwissende Clowns keinen Sinn für Humor haben.


Nice tripplepost bro


----------



## Nekramcruun (28. Februar 2009)

Timerunner schrieb:


> *Hohl, hohler, noch hohler, dieser Thread
> 
> danke und tschö mit gelangweiltem ö*



auf deinem counter steht 1.....das war also dein erster beitrag.
dafür hast du dir einen buffed account erstellt um das hier loszuwerden?und da sagen manche dem TE wär langweilig gewesen wenn er auf sowas kommt.
langweilig war sicher beiden was kreativität angeht muss man nicht lange überlegen wer da die nase vorne hat.

lass uns mal voten dafür daß timerunner es bei einem beitrag belässt und den buffed account schnell wieder löscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shido19 (28. Februar 2009)

nice try homes


----------



## Visssion (28. Februar 2009)

ähm dir ist klar das hogger von chuck norris gespielt wird ?


----------



## Night falls (28. Februar 2009)

Süß, wie Wass'n den Thread mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigt... Und für jeden, der den Thread nicht lustig fand einen einen eigenen Post machen muss. Man könnte daraus folgern, dass er sich öfters auf seinen Postcounter einen runterholt oder nicht imstande ist, sich den Thread vor dem Posten ganz durchzulesen. Man KÖNNTE, wohlgemerkt.

Naja meine Meinung zum Witz hab ich ja schon dargelegt - Nicht gerade die Krone der Lustigkeit und durch die Zweckentfremdung der 42 für mich mit einem schalen Beigeschmack!


----------



## Asmondis (28. Februar 2009)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Naja, das sind halt immer die verschiedenen Auffassungen! Jeder Informatiker wird dir z.B. sagen das 1+1 grundsätzlich erstmal 11 ergibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



den Informatiker will ich sehen....
1+1 = 10[sub]2[/sub]


----------



## Thorat (28. Februar 2009)

traumbasis1 schrieb:


> Einfach geil wieviel Langeweile die Leute haben. Auf so ne Idee zu kommen. Warst gestimmt besoffen



Gestimmt.


----------



## Gias (28. Februar 2009)

Mir war garnicht bewusst wie tiefsinnig meine Signatur ist, geniale Idee @TE übrigens

Die Spassbremsen hier sind aber teilweise echt schlimm, 
ja, 1337*pi/100 ist nicht "gleich" 42 und damit ist die Gleichug falsch
aber 42 ist auch nicht der Sinn des Lebens und 1337 ist auch nicht das Zertifikat dafür, dass man es im Leben geschafft hat.
Aber muss man wirklich darüber flamen? Kann man sich über den amüsanten Beitrag freuen und einfach mal still sein?
Die lol und rofl Beiträge sind mir da schon lieber als die Pseudo-Intelektuellen (bis auf den Kommentar zu 42 am Anfang -der war gut)


----------



## HobbySoldat (28. Februar 2009)

Asmondis schrieb:


> den Informatiker will ich sehen....
> 1+1 = 10[sub]2[/sub]



Auf das duale System wollte ich nicht hinaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du einen Computer 1 + 1 zusammen zählen lässt dann ergibt das nun mal 11, genauso wie a + b = ab ergibt. Erst wenn man noch die Information mit gibt das es sich dabei um Zahlen handeln kommt 2 heraus! ^^


----------



## Pusillin (28. Februar 2009)

ich verstehs nicht


----------



## Gias (28. Februar 2009)

Asmondis schrieb:


> den Informatiker will ich sehen....
> 1+1 = 10[sub]2[/sub]




Grey-Code 

01 + 01 = 11

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray-Code

(freu mich grad das Info in der Schule net umsonst war )


----------



## Marvlol (28. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Prof. Dr. Kayser,
> ich war heute Joggen und bin nach exakt 1,609344 gelaufenen Kilometern  über einen Stein gestolpert. Was zurfolge hatte, das ich mich auf die Fresse gelegt hab.
> Nun Meine Frage: War das IHR Meilenstein, der mich da umgehauen hat???



Deine besagten 1,609344 gelaufene *Kilometer* entsprechen nicht dem besagten Meilensteins des TE's, denn:
1 Kilometer sind ja 1000 Meter, wie jeder kultivierte wissen sollte, jedoch ist eine Meile 1470 bis 1490 Meter und somit kann es nicht sein Meilenstein gewesen sein.
Interessant, nicht wahr?

MfG


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Februar 2009)

Ihr könnt euch über die länge streiten solange ihr wollt,
das es ein Meilenstein ist, ist wohl jedem klar, endlich mal eine vernüftige Theorie für die alte Weisheit: Mehr Spieler = mehr Idioten die die Stimmung kaputmachen.

Wer fordert noch ein /Sticky?


----------



## Occasus (28. Februar 2009)

wie geil.


/sticky


----------



## .Kabo (28. Februar 2009)

lol what the heck hat Pi/100 mit leet zu tun?
da muss es doch nen zusammenhang geben, bevor man so eine formel aufstellt^^


----------



## Thorat (28. Februar 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> wie geil.
> 
> 
> /sticky



Du bist kein Mod, kannst daher auch keine Stickys verteilen.

daher:

/fail


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> ich verstehs nicht


Is ja auch quatsch!!


----------



## neo1986 (28. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch über die länge streiten solange ihr wollt,
> das es ein Meilenstein ist, ist wohl jedem klar, endlich mal eine vernüftige Theorie für die alte Weisheit: Mehr Spieler = mehr Idioten die die Stimmung kaputmachen.
> 
> Wer fordert noch ein /Sticky?


lieber

/close und einweisung ins irrenhaus oder uri geller.


----------



## Harloww (28. Februar 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> wie geil.
> 
> 
> /sticky


Stimmt. Wäre dann immerhin der dümmste Sticky ever.


----------



## wass'n? (28. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:
			
		

> Süß, wie Wass'n den Thread mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigt... Und für jeden, der den Thread nicht lustig fand einen einen eigenen Post machen muss. Man könnte daraus folgern, dass er sich öfters auf seinen Postcounter einen runterholt oder nicht imstande ist, sich den Thread vor dem Posten ganz durchzulesen. Man KÖNNTE, wohlgemerkt.
> 
> Naja meine Meinung zum Witz hab ich ja schon dargelegt - Nicht gerade die Krone der Lustigkeit und durch die Zweckentfremdung der 42 für mich mit einem schalen Beigeschmack!


Für jeden kann nicht sein. So viele waren es nicht.
Mein Postcounter geht mir am A.... vorbei. 
ICH habe mir alles durchgelesen.
Die 42 scheint dir ja heilig zu sein. Schon so weit daneben?

Mir geht es nicht darum den Thread mit Zähnen und Klauen zu verteidigen. Finde es nur schade, dass es so viele _dämmliche_ Leute gibt die anscheinend keinen Sinn für Humor haben und alles zerfleddern müssen was sie nicht verstehen.
Hätte der Thread eine Überschrift wie "welcher Noob macht den meisten Schaden" sähe es ganz anders aus. Dann kämen viele konstruktive (muahahaaaaaaaaaa) Posts zusammen.


----------



## DamokIes (28. Februar 2009)

Marvlol schrieb:


> Deine besagten 1,609344 gelaufene *Kilometer* entsprechen nicht dem besagten Meilensteins des TE's, denn:
> 1 Kilometer sind ja 1000 Meter, wie jeder kultivierte wissen sollte, jedoch ist eine Meile 1470 bis 1490 Meter und somit kann es nicht sein Meilenstein gewesen sein.
> Interessant, nicht wahr?
> 
> MfG



Ich sag mal das dazu.
6 setzen!


----------



## _Yo_ (28. Februar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> ein noob ist jmd der nich leet is : so leute wie mcgyver und chuck norris, der EINZIGE der wirklich 1337 durch und durch ist, is hogger^^




Egal was man von der Gleichung halten soll(mich für meinen Teil hat der Stern als Mal-Zeichen ziemlich verwirrt, ein kleines x hätte es auch getan (; )
Mit diesem verdammt unlustigen Satz hast du dich wohl mal als "Oberunleet" geoutet..wann hört ihr endlich mit diesen völlig überreizten Sprüchen auf?


----------



## Sibanti (28. Februar 2009)

Sorry Tastenpreller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (28. Februar 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin nun schon länger hier im Forum (aktiv), aber habe bisher soweit ich mich erinnere, keinen eigenen Beitrag eröffnet. Das hat sich soeben geändert und ich präsentiere auch gleich einen wahren Meilenstein, der Euch umhauen wird. So jetzt sind die Erwartungen ja schonmal schön hoch.
> 
> ...




Wusste nicht das es schon so Schlimm ist, WoW scheint so manchem das letzte bisschen sinnvolle Denkfähigkeit auszusaugen. Mein Beileid.


----------



## Night falls (28. Februar 2009)

Und jetzt noch ein Fullquote bitte!


----------



## Thorat (28. Februar 2009)

Gratz, und was bringt dir nun dieses schöne Fullquote ohne einen selbst geschriebenen Satz darunter?

Edit: Ah, da kann doch noch was... 
Trotzdem, Fullquote, muss schon was tolles sein, oder weshalb machen das alle?


----------



## Benrok (28. Februar 2009)

sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (28. Februar 2009)

jeder fullquote lässt deinen penis wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind schon einige frauen zu männern hier im forum geworden


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. Februar 2009)

oh man, beim ersten post musste ich nur´n bissel schmunzeln, 

aber nachdem ich den thread gelesen hab, krieg ich mich nimmer ein, 

felht noch popcorn und cola, und die show is perfekt!


streitet euch noch weiter, dann hab ich mehr zum lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Februar 2009)

deine sig find ich gut

Ein Computerspiel ist wie ein Steak - wenn mans blutig will, nimmt mans englisch! xD


----------



## -RD- (28. Februar 2009)

Was ein Dreisatz ist weiß ich... hättest du mal lieber erklärt, was genau bitte "leet" oder "1337" oder so bedeutet. Ansonsten ist mir persönlich auch die Zahl 42 mit nichten als "Sinn des Lebens" bekannt. Generell fände ich es unheimlich wenn so etwas wichtiges durch eine simple und noch dazu IMO doofe Zahl beschrieben werden könnte.
Wenn überhaupt besteht der Sinn des Lebens in der Zahl 1.

Bevor ich jetzt aber durch Erweiterung meines Postings zeige, dass mir gerade mindestens genauso langweilig ist, wie dir, als du diesen Thread verfasst hast, höre ich lieber auf und mache was, was zumindest ein Teilbereich des Lebenssinns sein muss: Schlafen.

A guad´s Nächtle.


----------



## Animos93 (1. März 2009)

einleuchtend


----------



## Garosch (1. März 2009)

> Durch pi teilen:
> leet=(Sinn des Lebens)*31,83
> Man sieht, dass man den Sinn des Lebens 31,83 mal erfüllt, wenn man vollkommen leet ist! Das ist aber ganz schön viel!
> 
> ...



Warum kommt da denn jetzt auf einmal 
0,0314*leet=(Sinn des Lebens)
raus?

Laut meines Wissen muss da das rauskommen....
leet:31,83=(Sinn des Leben)

Oder hast du zu ungenau geschrieben?


----------



## TheStormrider (1. März 2009)

Nich ganz in der Schule aufgepasst, wa?


Man kann sowohl a*1/2 als auch a/2 schreiben.

(In Worten, da buffed etwas blöd ist: a MAL einhalb als auch a geteiltdurch 2)

Das ergebnis bleibt dasselbe. 
Ich habe zwar nicht nachgerechnet aber daher geh ich davon aus, das 0,0314 = 31,83^-1 ist.


Edit: Gute Nacht.


----------



## SixtenF (1. März 2009)

Luk0as schrieb:


> Da zu sag ich nur immerhin
> 
> PS: Schik das an ^^Steven Hawking^^



der gute mann hat doch vor einigen jahren zugegeben, dass alles was er gesagt hat schmarn war oder irre ich mich da :-)


----------



## Garosch (1. März 2009)

> 0,0314 = 31,83^-1



Soll *^-* etwa *hoch 1* heissen?




> Nich ganz in der Schule aufgepasst, wa?



Ich hab eine 1 in Mathe!!! ^^
Vllt bring ich da auch einfach was durcheinnander. Das kann ja passieren


----------



## Seph018 (1. März 2009)

Lustig was aus dem Thread hier wurde :/ wie man sich über soetwas dermaßen aufregen kann erstaunt mich immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (1. März 2009)

Ich versteh nicht, wie man den Te als dämliches Arschloch bezeichnen kann... 
Er versucht euch zu belustigen und ~50% (habe nicht nachgezählt) der Posts sind Beleidigungen. Ich finde so etwas traurig, aber naja...
Vor allem Aussagen wie 





Lisutari schrieb:


> Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...


find ich sehr erschreckend, da einige User doch tatsächlich versuchen auf einem Gebiet, welches ihnen scheinbar doch sehr unbekannt ist, jemanden, dem das Gebiet besser bekannt ist, zu belehren...
42*100/pi muss man rechnen also warum 42 UND 100 durch Pi dividieren?
@Te:
Danke für die nette Theorie. Ich finde das ganze doch recht unterhaltsam.


----------



## Perfectenemy (1. März 2009)

Was mich stutzig macht ist das soviele nachgerechnet haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt habe ich endlich mal einen Grund das hier zu schreiben: 11.09.2001=23! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spooky oder?

Also ich für meinen Teil könnte gut damit leben wenn der Sinn des Lebens 42 wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die Schwachmaten die hier den thread Ersteller dumm anmachen kann man auch nur lachen. Ihr geht wohl zum lachen nur in den Keller.

vote 4 /sticky




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für den thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (1. März 2009)

find die gleichung cool!!!!!!


----------



## youngceaser (1. März 2009)

da fehlen mir irgendwie die faktoren


----------



## Laeknishendr (1. März 2009)

Hehe, kannte ich schon aber ist dennoch eine sehr witzige Zahlenspielerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (1. März 2009)

hmm sehr interessant dr.noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mohinder (1. März 2009)

DANKE an den TE für diesen Spitzenthread!

/vote for sticky!

Beim ersten Kaffee des Tages einfach super! Und 90% der Folgeposts bestätigen sogar seine Rechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,  die Mutter der Dummen ist halt immer schwanger... ;-)


----------



## Travis_rd (1. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...
> 
> Abgesehen vom mathematischen ist das ganze dämlich, und drückt aus das selbe verständniss für den Hitchhickers Guide zu haben wie ein Grizzlybär für Quantenphysik



Der Rechenfehler ist 1a erkannt worden, leider hast du im Gegensatz zum TE einen Rechtschreibfail epischen Ausmaßes! Der TE "dividiert" naemlich und "gibt". Dein zweiter Satz verliert nach dem Komma seinen Sinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Layfiron (1. März 2009)

laos muss sagen die rechnung ist irgenwie richtig wenn man auch dann noch die server anschaut weiviele noobs rum rennen^^


Gruß Lay









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (1. März 2009)

Naja, witztig, aber irgendwelche aus der Luft gegriffenen Zahlen kann jeder beliebig umstellen. Darüberhinaus ist das Verwenden von Pi in solch einer Rechnung eher unpassend, da alle Ergebnisse somit irrational sind (Ausser Pi/Pi) und für das weitere Rechnen ungenau sind (Ausser man verwendet stehts die gesammte Formel um den Sinn des Lebens zu ermitteln).


----------



## Night falls (1. März 2009)

Um hier mal für den TE eine Lanze zu brechen - Die Rechnung an sich ist absolut Fehlerfrei! (Vom substituieren der 42 durch den Sinn des Lebens mal abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## volcomomo (1. März 2009)

es gibt schon kranke menschen....


----------



## skap (1. März 2009)

Für den ersten Thread schon gut gelungen. Wenn du dich noch steigerst könnte es in nächster Zeit villeicht "richtig" amüsant werden.

Aber der Bildungswert ist enorm muss ich sagen.


----------



## Black Cat (1. März 2009)

*....7 ........*

keinen weiteren kommentar xP


----------



## Tryko (1. März 2009)

Sehr nice geschrieben. Ist aber schade, dass es so viele Noobs gibt, die einem das Leben unschöner gestalten. Wenn man alleine betrachtet, wie viele diesen Thread nicht verstanden haben oder sich gar angesprochen und verletzt fühlen...




Lisutari schrieb:


> Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...
> 
> Abgesehen vom mathematischen ist das ganze dämlich, und drückt aus das selbe verständniss für den Hitchhickers Guide zu haben wie ein Grizzlybär für Quantenphysik


ROFL! Lustiger als der Thread selbst! Selfown!!! Wenn man den Thread schon nicht versteht und sich dann auch noch angesprochen fühlt, sollte man es nicht durch eine Blossstellung krönen! Und dann noch deine Rechtschreibung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem wette ich auch noch, dass du nicht einmal weisst, was Quantenphysik ist. Stattdessen kopierst du irgendwelche sinnlosen Sprüche, die du irgendwo hier in der WWW-Beta gelesen hast um intelligent zu erscheinen... Armselig so etwas... 

lg


----------



## mckayser (1. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> lieber
> 
> /close und einweisung ins irrenhaus oder uri geller.



kannst Du vielleicht mal stfu-en und Dein hässliches Schnalbeltier in nem anderen Thread doppelposten?

@Vorposter: Ja ist immer wieder schön wie die betreffende Person sich zielgerichtet selfownt sobald sie die Tastatur berührt.


----------



## Obilix (2. März 2009)

Das hier ist die Quintessenza uas dem was uns der TE eigentlich näherbringen wollte, angeblich ja mit relativen wissenschaftlichem Hintergrund:


mckayser schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> "42" ist uns ja allen als Sinn des Lebens bekannt...
> ...



UND DAS IST DER EINWAND DER WIRKLICH ZÄHLT:


youngceaser schrieb:


> da fehlen mir irgendwie die faktoren


OK, ich weiss nicht ob ich dir deinem im thread verliehenem Nobelpreis vergönne, für die Zusammenfassung und Unterhaltung gibts zumindest nen dicken Keks.

Was hat es mit den Annahmen zu tun - welche berechtigt als fehlend aufgezeigt wurden?
Folgende Annahmen wurden getroffen:
a) 42 = sinn des lebens
b) leet !=(bedeutet ungleich) noob
c) noob = amateur = pfeiffe
d) man darf kaufmännisch runden (aus 41,98 macht man 42)

das sind für eine solche Theorie eigentlich wenig Annahmen!
Da ich mir eigentlich nachdem ich mir den Beitrag gelesen habe und fertig gelacht hatte (ja ich find den beitrag echt witzig) - gedacht habe: mann schon wieder son noob/leet scheiss eigentlich - habe ich mir die ganzen 8 Seiten kommentare gelsen, davon ca 60% überlesen da die nichteinmall sinnlos waren sondern einfach nur überflüssig - bin ich auf eben den Einwand getroffen der besagte dass das mit diesen paar Annahmen nicht stimmen kann.

Also dachte ich mir - wie könnte man das jetzt hindrehen um es doch noch als richtig dastehen zu lassen (ich wollte eigentlich eine Antithese dazu bilden, aber ich bin dann draufgekommen dass das wenn man die fehlenden Annahmen ergänzt - automatisch klar wird das es dann die Antithese wird, da dann plötzlich der faktor 1337 (LEET) äussert noob (im sinnes der vom TE angenommenen Bedeutung) dasteht.

Meiner Ansicht fehlen mindestens folgende Annahmen um die oben genannte Formel rein formell als richtig gelten zu lassen:

*Zustatzannahme a)* 42=sinn des lebens = antwort auf die frage nach dem LEBEN(2), dem UNIVERSUM(1) und dem REST(3)
--(1)UNIVERSUM = WorldOfWarcraft
--(2)LEBEN = Ausdauer = ein Attribut auf das KEIN EINZIGER CHARAKTER in WoW verzichten kann
--(3)REST = wer in (1) toll sein will , darf niemals vor einem anderen spieler kein (2) mehr haben

*Zustatzannahme b)* Gefolgert wird dann ja dass man "nur" 0,0314 x 1337 sein muss um den 42 zu erfüllen
Also muss die Annahme getroffen werden dass für diejenigen für welche 1337 (leet) ein Wert mit hohem stellenwert ist, WoW als der Bezugsrahmen des eigenen Lebens ausreichend wenn nicht sogar maßgeblich ist

*Zustatzannahme c)* und da es laut Zustatzannahme b) nur zu 0,0314 Teilen notwendig ist um im hier verwendeten Sinn des Lebens als Leet zu gelten, kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen dass die Noobs (wie vom TE definiert) hier die einzigensind die nicht den nach Zusatzannahme a) definierten Sinn des Lebens verfolgen, sondern einen Sinn des realen Lebens (für die meisten Leser dieses Forums wahrscheinlich eher als RL bekannt ^^)

Somit ergibt sich die folgende These :
 Leet nach den Definitionen von TE = Noob nach der Definition von TE


----------



## -nora- (2. März 2009)

OMG dir muss ja tot langweilig sein Obilix.
Ich geh zwar jetzt einfach ma davon aus, dass des en weiterer Scherz sein soll um den Thread hier noch lustiger zu gestalten, aber was soll des bitte?
Vielleicht bist du ja Hyperintelligent und alles stimmt was du da oben schreibst, aber (nimms bitte ned persönlich) wen interessierts?

LG

PS: Bitte sag mir, dass des en Scherz sein soll ^^


----------



## -nora- (2. März 2009)

Btw @mckayser echt nice xD
finds klasse sich sowas auszudenken und mein Beileid an die armen humorlosen Seelen die den Witz an der Sache ned verstanden haben

LG


----------



## Adnuf (2. März 2009)

DAS is zu geil! Vorallem wie sich manche Leute angesprochen Fühlen. Für die jenigen die das tuhn, lest das Kleingedruckte ganz unten ^^

 >> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  << wieso nur passt der zu mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (2. März 2009)

irgendwie outen sich hier alle als n00bs

die die keinen spass verstehen ... als humor-n00bs
die mathe-n00bs
die pseudowissentschaftler über imaginären schrott außerhalb unserer realtität (und das sogar 3 ebenen weiter als die virtuelle ala wow)

wer sich den sinn des lebens mit büchern und co definiert lebt nicht sein eigenes leben

btw gelten physikalische gesetzmäßigkeiten und mathematische größen nur in unserem bekannten kosmos (nicht das weltall ist gemeint) ... was es parallel noch existiert und in welcher form werden wir höchst wahrscheinlich als menschheit nicht erfahren

muss aber jeder selber wissen ob er sich diesem unterhaltungs-klopapier-in-buchform hingibt



> Also dachte ich mir - wie könnte man das jetzt hindrehen um es doch noch als richtig dastehen zu lassen



genau dass ist das problem ... jeder dreht sich heutzutage irgendetwas zurecht ... fehlende faktoren wayne ? solange ergebnis und meine these stimmt geh ich zum verleger ... gelesen wird er aller schrott

gn8


----------



## Obilix (2. März 2009)

-nora- schrieb:


> OMG dir muss ja tot langweilig sein Obilix.
> Ich geh zwar jetzt einfach ma davon aus, dass des en weiterer Scherz sein soll um den Thread hier noch lustiger zu gestalten, aber was soll des bitte?
> Vielleicht bist du ja Hyperintelligent und alles stimmt was du da oben schreibst, aber (nimms bitte ned persönlich) wen interessierts?
> 
> ...


hehehehehe
nein das war natürlich absolut ernst gemeint ^^
Wie gesagt ich fand den Beitrag echt witzig - und da ich gestern nach einem echt anstrengenden tag auf etwas mehr belustigung lust hatte - und mir die meldung mit den fehlenden faktoren echt gut gefallen hat, habe ich einfach bier und schräge einfälle multipliziert und aufgeschrieben^^.

JA es war ein Scherz - so wie auch der ganze thread nicht todernst oder wissenschaftl. sein will^^

aja und mir war gestern wirklich tot langweilig - da ich keine lust hatte 2 std eine grp zu suchen oder gar mats zu farmen - war das die bessere unterhaltung^^
und wen es interessiert weis ich nicht - ist mir eigentlich ja auch egal - immerhin ist der thread schon 8 seiten lang - und es diente nicht der speziellen belustigung von irgendwem  - sondern war eine gedankliche fortsetzung bzw. modifikation des Ausgangsbeitrag


----------



## [DM]Zottel (2. März 2009)

Jeder kennt die Mathematiker Witze von denen gefühlte 99,9% mit "ich definiere" anfangen, und so ist es halt auch hier mit der Willkürlichen Festlegung einer Konstanten als "Leed" welche danach zur Variblen mit Bedeutung umformuliert wird, naja - egal...

Was aber wirklich genial war, ist die Signatur eines anderen hier im Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Frage ist ob man als Schüler diesen Punkt noch bekommt wenn man den Nachweis bringen kann dass mehrere Millionen Menschen dies wirklich so sehen :-)


----------



## Luciel (2. März 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Also sieht die Formel so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne geile Rechnung, aber mal ne Frage: wenn du durch PI teilst , musst du doch jeden einzelnen Teil der anderen Seite dadurch Teilen o.O
also muss auch der Sinn des Lebens durch PI geteilt werden ... ?

^^ finde die Rechnung aber super nur hat Dazar leider Recht... die Menschheit dreht alles so , bis es 
passt und dann werden aus Fakten plötzlich Tatsachen und aus Theorien feste Bestandteile der Wahrheit. *zeigt auf den Bibelcode*

grüße 

Luciel


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Douglas Adams würde sich im Grabe umdrehen... Wenn 42 der Sinn des Lebens wäre, hätten wir keine Probleme mit der Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens, da wir die Antwort kennen würden.
> 42 ist aber die Antwort auf die Frage "nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest" die wir eben nicht kennen. Adams wollte darauf aufmerksam machen, dass eine Antwort ohne Frage genausoviel Wert ist wie eine Frage ohne Antwort.
> 
> Es ist eine Schande, dass irgendwelche halbwissenden Clowns die 42 (wahrscheinlich ohne auch nur einen Teil der vierteiligen Trilogie in fünf Bänden jemals gelesen zu haben) immer und überall als "Sinn des Lebens" betiteln...-.-"



Ich vermute eher dein Post ist es, der den guten Douglas zum postmortalen Rotieren in seinem Ablebenendbehältnis bringt.

Auch wenn du faktisch recht hast glaube ich, dass der Gute am Lesen des Threads vom TE wesentlich mehr Freude gehabt hätte als am Lesen deines Post.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (2. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Douglas Adams würde sich im Grabe umdrehen... Wenn 42 der Sinn des Lebens wäre, hätten wir keine Probleme mit der Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens, da wir die Antwort kennen würden.
> 42 ist aber die Antwort auf die Frage "nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest" die wir eben nicht kennen. Adams wollte darauf aufmerksam machen, dass eine Antwort ohne Frage genausoviel Wert ist wie eine Frage ohne Antwort.
> 
> Es ist eine Schande, dass irgendwelche halbwissenden Clowns die 42 (wahrscheinlich ohne auch nur einen Teil der vierteiligen Trilogie in fünf Bänden jemals gelesen zu haben) immer und überall als "Sinn des Lebens" betiteln...-.-"



Douglas Adams war kein Toternster Mensch, ganz im Gegenteil er hatte Humor. Daher bezweifle ich das er sich aufregen würde. 
Das die Frage "nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest" nicht auch den Sinn des Lebens beihaltet kann man durchaus annehmen. Genau wissen tut das wohl nur Herr Adams und nicht Du. Also komm runter, wenns Lustig ist darf man auch mal weniger korrekt sein.


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

ach Gott ich hab zu jeder Seite nen Kommentar, aber natürlich jetzt alles vergessen .. xD

@ Obilix
mich interessierts - schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Nora
dazu muss man in keinem Fall hyperintelligent sein - ein wenig Bildung und Mathematisches Verständnis reicht da vollkommen!

An die ganzen Profis die hier noch auf Seite 8 fragen, warum er nur einen Faktor teilt. 
Guckt euch doch bitte mal folgendes ursimples Beispiel an:
10 * 10 = 100

Jetzt teilt ihr das ganze mal durch 10.
100 / 10 = 10 - klar soweit?

Jetzt teilt ihr die linke Seite durch 10. Ihr wollt also beides Teilen, bitteschön:
10 / 10 = 1
Also steht bei euch dann da: 1 * 1 = 10 /fail

Teilt man jedoch nur (wie es korrekt ist in einer Multiplikation) einen Faktor, so erhählt man 1 * 10 = 10 -> 10 = 10 q.e.d xD

Ach wasn Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fällt mir noch einer ein, weiß nimmer genau, aber ungefähr so:
Es gibt genau 10 verschiedene Typen Menschen. Die Einen die diesen Spruch verstehen und die Anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (2. März 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> *** ***



O.O
du brauchst min. 4 wochen urlaub
und leg dir paar Hobbys zu O.o
Zuviel PC schadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (2. März 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Was mich stutzig macht ist das soviele nachgerechnet haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falls du das noch net kennst dann hoffe ich, dass ich dir hiermit nicht den Schock deines Lebens verpasse!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Öffne mal Word und gib mal folgendes ein:

*Q33 NY* stelle jetzt die Schriftgröße auf 48 und die Schriftart auf Wingdings (das 3. letzte von Unten) und guck was passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Æxo


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

achso btw

> 11.09.2001=23! <

das hab ich nich verstanden.
23! is ne verdammt große Zahl, was hat die mit dem Datum zu tun?

/edit
selbst wenn man davon ausgeht, dass er nicht 23! meinte sondern das ! einfach seinen Satz beendet versteh ich es nicht ..

11 + 9 + 2001 ergibt bei mir 2021

alternativ ginge

1 + 1 + 9 + 2 + 1 das wiederrum ergibt 14

nur wenn man die 11 zusammenlässt und die 2001 in ziffern zerlegt kommt man auf 23 .. aber das wäre ja mal hypersinnlos O_o


----------



## _Raziel_ (2. März 2009)

Wurde hier eigentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass 42 nicht der 'Sinn des Lebens' ist?

42 ist die Antwort auf *die* Frage, aber nicht auf die Frage nach dem 'Sinn des Lebens'. Wie bereits im Hitchhikers Guide selbst beschrieben stellt die Zahl 42 lediglich die Antwort nach der Frage dar.

Warum einige denken, dass die 42 den 'Sinn des Lebens' darstellt ist mir völlig unbekannt. Vielen Behauptungen nach macht die Zahl 42 überaus Sinn, wenn man erstmal *die* Frage weiss. Und da man dann die Frage und ihre Antwort (42) kennt, kennt man sozusagen die 'Existenz des Seins' bzw. führt diese dann zum 'Sinn des Lebens'.

Ich weiss, ziemlich viele unschlüssige Erläuterungen, aber was soll ich schreiben? Ich kenne die Frage nicht, nur die Antwort; 42.

Da jedoch viele auf der Suche nach dieser Frage sind, kann man die Frage auch als 'Frage aller Fragen' definieren. Und da 42 die richtige Lösung ist und die Frage 'die Frage aller Fragen' darstellt, wird behauptet, dass die Zahl 42 der 'Wahrheit' entspricht.
Dies bedeutet: 42 = Wahrheit

_(Anders gerechnet muss man dann jedoch sagen, dass die Zahl 21 der halben Wahrheit entspricht. Da jedoch auf die Frage nach der Zahl für die halbe Wahrheit auch wieder 42 als Antwort gelten 'muss', da 21 ja der Wahrheit entspricht wurde mit dieser Zahl entgültig bewiesen, dass 1 auch 2 sein kann. Oder anders formuliert:
1 = 2... Anm. des Autors)_

Formuliert man dies jedoch auf die Rechnung des TE um, so kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass gerade mal 3.1...% der sogenannten Leet's auch der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Somit wurde eher bewiesen, dass ca. 96% der User als Noobs bezeichnet werden dürften.

Hoffe, damit etwas Verständnis übermittelt zu haben.

Ich habe geschlossen. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps'
Bezüglich der 23 und den Illuminaten. Zwischen den Tastaturbuchstaben 'a' und 'f' gibt es 2 Tasten. Zwischen 'f' und 'k' sind es deren 3.
Wer also 'AFK' ist, arbeitet für die Illuminaten (Loge 23).


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Wurde hier eigentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass 42 nicht der 'Sinn des Lebens' ist?



Danach hab ich aufgehört zu lesen .. Die Antwort ist "Ja"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
Nachm Lesen muss ich urteilen, der Poster der es das letzte mal sagte flamte nur. 
Dein Beitrag macht Spaß zu lesen - ist also doch ein wertvoller für uns, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mens90 (2. März 2009)

kurz und knackig:

multipliziert man bei einer ÄquivalenzGLEICHUNG, so multipliziert man auf beiden seiten durch den gleichen AUSDRUCK (100) 
*hier* zu wikipedia

die rechnung geht nachwievor auf, bevor man sich beschwert, ersma nachrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es is vorallem ein SPASS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HerrMoriden (2. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> @ Nora
> dazu muss man in keinem Fall hyperintelligent sein - ein wenig Bildung und Mathematisches Verständnis reicht da vollkommen!
> 
> An die ganzen Profis die hier noch auf Seite 8 fragen, warum er nur einen Faktor teilt.
> ...



Soweit klar. 



claet schrieb:


> Jetzt teilt ihr das ganze mal durch 10.
> 100 / 10 = 10 - klar soweit?



Das auch noch ganz passabel, wobei du es jetzt schon erklärt hättest.. Man dividiert nur einen Faktor mit der 10



claet schrieb:


> Jetzt teilt ihr die linke Seite durch 10. Ihr wollt also beides Teilen, bitteschön:
> 10 / 10 = 1
> Also steht bei euch dann da: 1 * 1 = 10 /fail



Jetzt wird es irgendwie haarig. Erstens kann man nicht nur eine Seite der Gleichung mit einer Zahl dividieren, multiplizieren etc..
Wenn du, wie in deinem Beispiel 10/10 = 1, die Gleichung mit 10 dividierst, ergibt sich folgende Gleichung.
10/100 = 1/10 ok? Wenn man nämlich einen Bruch durch eine ganze Zahl dividiert, multipliziert man ihn mit dem Kehrbruch der ganzen Zahl.



claet schrieb:


> Teilt man jedoch nur (wie es korrekt ist in einer Multiplikation) einen Faktor, so erhählt man 1 * 10 = 10 -> 10 = 10 q.e.d xD



Das wirst wahrscheinlich nur du verstehen, denn... wie kommst du darauf?? Du gehst von der Gleichung 10/10 = 1 aus und willst uns was mit nur durch einen Faktor teilen erklären. Das ist eine Division -.-

Bevor man andere Leute flamt, selber lesen, nachdenken, noch mal nachdenken, gegebenfall in der Fachliteratur nachlesen und dann posten, noch ma nachdenken, durchlesen und schließlich auf hinzufügen klicken.


----------



## Frankyb (2. März 2009)

Jo 
Alles Klar jetzt
Ich hab jetzt alles verstannden.....................................................................
................................................................................
.................................
................................................................................
.................................
Öh..............................................................................
...............................
................................................................................
.................................
und nix verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerandos (2. März 2009)

Übrigens ist mir grad aufgefallen:
1337 / Pi / 10 = 42,558
was überraschenderweise nahe an der 42 liegt...

@TE: Danke, sehr amüsant!

LG Kerandos


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

HerrMoriden schrieb:


> Bevor man andere Leute flamt, selber lesen, nachdenken, noch mal nachdenken, gegebenfall in der Fachliteratur nachlesen und dann posten, noch ma nachdenken, durchlesen und schließlich auf hinzufügen klicken.



Nur weil du mein Post nicht verstehst, heißt es nicht dass es falsch ist. 
Ich weiß nicht ob du schonmal Nachhilfe gegeben hast, aber da macht man alles Schritt für Schritt.

Natürlich wird bei einer Gleichung nicht "eine Seite durch eine Zahl dividiert" Dann verliert sie nämlich den Charakter einer Gleichung, die beiden Seiten sind nämlich nicht mehr gleich. Aber wenn ich wem etwas erkläre sage ich ihm nicht "so mach mal" sondern ich gehe das ganze Schritt für Schritt durch. Da ich leider nicht Multithreadingfähig bin, kann ich nicht beide Seiten gleichzeitig dividieren, also dividiere ich erst eine Seite und dann die andere.

Das zweite was du nicht verstanden hast, ich habe es nicht für nötig betrachtet, 10 / 10 zweimal hinzuschreiben, aber für dich gerne nochmal ganz ausführlich und mathematisch korrekt.

Ausgangsgleichung:

10 * 10= 100 |/10

(wenn man jetzt den falschen Rechenweg gehen möchte, nämlich beide Faktoren teilen)

( 10 / 10 ) * (10 / 10) = 100 / 10
1 * 1 = 10

führt zu einer falschen Aussage!

Wenn man den richtigen weg gehen möchte:
(10 / 10 ) * 10 = 100 / 10
1 * 10 = 10

dies ergibt eine wahre Aussage.

Ich hoffe das ist dir jetzt auch klar geworden. Genau das gleiche hab ich nämlich oben auch geschrieben, nur anders formuliert ..



HerrMoriden schrieb:


> Du gehst von der Gleichung 10/10 = 1 aus und willst uns was mit nur durch einen Faktor teilen erklären. Das ist eine Division -.-



Das musst du mir nochmal erklären, aus dem Satz werd ich nicht schlau. Und worauf du dich beziehst versteh ich auch nicht.
Achso und ich gehe schonmal von 10 * 10 = 100 aus und nichts anderem. Und was ich erklären will, ist dass bei einer Division durch 10 auf der linken Seite nur ein Faktor geteilt werden muss und nicht beide einzeln. Wo ist jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## Dabow (2. März 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin nun schon länger hier im Forum ........




Hast du langeweile @ TE ?

Sinnloser FRED !


----------



## Nihilex (2. März 2009)

lol

geniale theorie^^
@darbow: langweiler


----------



## Thrainan (2. März 2009)

Sehr lustig finde ich eh, das man angibt Adams gelesen zu haben und nicht weis das hinter der "nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest" durchaus steht das die Erbauer dieses Superrechners den Sinn des Lebens verstehen wollten. Die Frage war nur "schlecht" formuliert. Also nächstes mal erst denken und dann flamen...


----------



## Ragmo (2. März 2009)

anhand des sinn des lebens kann man noch weitere sachn ziehn die sich aufs rl bezihen: z.B. Da 21 die "halbe Wahrheit" ist, ist das Jahr 21 auch die Hälfte des Universums. Im Jahre 42 wird das Universum zerfallen.
... wo wir grad dabei sind: Chuck Norris ist der SINN DES LEBENS... glaubt ihr mir nicht? hier der beweis: Die Initialen von Chuck Norris ergeben in Zahlen übersetzt (also die Buchstaben im Alphabet nach ihrer Position abgezählt) C=3 und N=14, 14 x 3 = 42.


weitere sinnige gedanken werden hier gefunden: http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/42


----------



## Lenoay (2. März 2009)

gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (2. März 2009)

> Sehr lustig finde ich eh, das man angibt Adams gelesen zu haben und nicht weis das hinter der "nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest" durchaus steht das die Erbauer dieses Superrechners den Sinn des Lebens verstehen wollten. Die Frage war nur "schlecht" formuliert. Also nächstes mal erst denken und dann flamen...



Falls sich das auf meinen Post beziehen sollte - Die 42 ist nach Adams nicht der Sinn des Lebens. Das ist meine einzige Behauptung (neben der, Douglas Adams gelesen zu haben) und die trifft ins Schwarze (wie auch die, Douglas Adams gelesen zu haben). Was die Intention der Erbauer von Deep Thought damit zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft.

@Nachposter: Wenn sie die Frage "Was ist der Sinn des Lebens" gestellt hätten, würde ich nen Teufel tun und sagen, Douglas Adams würde NICHT behaupten der Sinn des Lebens sei 42 - allerdings würde ich dann auch nen Teufel tun und Douglas Adams lesen. Wer behauptet 42 sei der Sinn des Lebens hat nichtmehr alles beisammen im Oberstübchen. Glücklicherweise stellten sie nicht die genannte Frage, so dass meine Behauptung steht.


----------



## Chezuz (2. März 2009)

Jo, is ne nette idee, wenn auch einfache mathematik ; )
allerdings wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht genau der sinn des lebens , sondern um 0.00309378 zu viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich muss hinzufügen, dass die rechnung, welche sich in meiner signatur befindet für diesen beweis auch nicht unerheblich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg:Chez

@ vorposter: Die erbauer von deep thought wollten die antwort auf die wichtigste frage des lebens haben, von der sie annahmen, dass es die frage nach dem sinn des lebens wäre...


----------



## Thrainan (2. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Falls sich das auf meinen Post beziehen sollte - Die 42 ist nach Adams nicht der Sinn des Lebens. Das ist meine einzige Behauptung (neben der, Douglas Adams gelesen zu haben) und die trifft ins Schwarze (wie auch die, Douglas Adams gelesen zu haben). Was die Intention der Erbauer von Deep Thought damit zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft.


Das ist nicht das was ich geschrieben habe. Und wenn du den Hitchikers Guide so aufmerksam liest wie meine Posts ist die Dissskusion schneller vorbei als sie angefangen hat. Danke Thema erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (2. März 2009)

um auf die signatur zurück zu kommen die dich ispitiert hat. kennst du per anhalter durch die galaxis? naja in dem buch gehts auch um die frage nach dem sinn des lebens, die antwort lautet laut buch 42. daher vill die signatur xD


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

Chezuz schrieb:


> [..] sondern um 0.00309378 zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, besser zu viel sinn im leben als zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder anders gesagt: zusätzliche punkte verfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
nachdem ich das mal flott (natürlich per hand) nachgerechnet habe, stellt sich mir die frage: wo haste des her? selber ausgedacht? xD


----------



## Night falls (2. März 2009)

@CP9: Sag bloß O:

@Thranian: 


> Das ist nicht das was ich geschrieben habe.



Das ist in der Tat richtig. Das was du da zitiertest, ist das was ICH geschrieben habe. Und falls sich das was DU geschrieben hast, tatsächlich auf meinen Post bezogen haben sollte komme ich nicht umhin es so zu deuten, dass du meinst 42 sei nach Adams der Sinn des Lebens (daher meine Antwort), denn ansonsten würde es keinen Sinn ergeben mir abzusprechen den Hitchhiker gelesen zu haben.

Falls sich das was DU geschrieben hast, allerdings nicht auf meinen Post beziehen sollte kannst du mein Geschreibsel ignorieren. Das wollte ich mit dem


> Falls sich das auf meinen Post beziehen sollte -


andeuten.


----------



## slook (2. März 2009)

nc


----------



## Night falls (2. März 2009)

Na solange du auf das gleiche (richtige) Ergebnis kommst wie der TE ist ja dann alles geritzt.

EDIT: bezog sich auf die Aussage des Vorposters, die nun ein "nc" ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. März 2009)

slook schrieb:


> nc



dann erzähl mal....


edit:  oh Selbsterkenntnis. Schnell noch korrigiert vor der Blamage was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (2. März 2009)

Die beste Stelle finde ich ist:



> Man sieht, dass man den Sinn des Lebens 31,83 mal erfüllt, wenn man vollkommen leet ist! Das ist aber ganz schön viel!



Da sucht man einn Leben lang nach dem Sinn des Lebens, und hat ihn schon längst 31x erfüllt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*...lässt sich nun voller zufriedenheit in seinen Thron sinken, und erinnert sich der ruhmreichen Taten vergangener Nächte*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (2. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> dann erzähl mal....
> 
> 
> edit:  oh Selbsterkenntnis. Schnell noch korrigiert vor der Blamage was
> ...


jo hab net richtig gelesen...
ganz klar selfowned


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

*hat sich erledigt* (:

sorry


----------



## Littelbigboss (2. März 2009)

olaf  lol wie kan 1+1 0 sein


----------



## claet (2. März 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6rper_(Algebra)

Edit: Um das zu verstehen, solltest du aber hier anfangen und dich durchklicken.


----------



## ZuranOrb (2. März 2009)

reicht denn dann "erfolgreiches Einloggen" schon um die "3,14% Pro" zu erreichen - hoffe doch!


----------



## wisecracker (2. März 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Hier die maßgebliche Rechnung aus der Signatur des Users: (name leider vergessen, taucht hoffentlich aber hier im Thread auf)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, wenn das wirklich gelten würde, so wäre pi ja rational, also von der Form pi=a/b mit positiven ganzen Zahlen a und b. So eine Darstellung gibt&#8217;s aber nicht, denn ist I das Integral der Funktion 1/n! x^n (a - bx)^n sin(x) über den Bereich von 0 bis pi, so gelten folgende Tatsachen

1. I ist stets eine positive ganze Zahl (sieht man leicht durch (2n)-malige partielle Integration)
2. Der Wert von I ist zwar stets positiv, kann aber durch geeignete Wahl von n beliebig klein gemacht werden (folgt im wesentlichen aus c^n/n! -> 0 für n->inf)

Wählt man also gemäß 2. das n so groß, dass 0<I<1, so stehen 1 und 2. klar im Widerspruch, womit also auch die oben zitierte Aussage nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Genickbruch (2. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil Du so fürchterlich langeweile hast, erkläre es dann mal mit der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung. Freu mich drauf.
Beste Grüße Prof. Dr. Breier


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. März 2009)

wisecracker schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das wirklich gelten würde, so wäre pi ja rational, also von der Form pi=a/b mit positiven ganzen Zahlen a und b. So eine Darstellung gibt’s aber nicht, denn ist I das Integral der Funktion 1/n! x^n (a - bx)^n sin(x) über den Bereich von 0 bis pi, so gelten folgende Tatsachen
> 
> 1. I ist stets eine positive ganze Zahl (sieht man leicht durch (2n)-malige partielle Integration)
> 2. Der Wert von I ist zwar stets positiv, kann aber durch geeignete Wahl von n beliebig klein gemacht werden (folgt im wesentlichen aus c^n/n! -> 0 für n->inf)
> ...




Genau...es lag mir auf der Zunge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (2. März 2009)

ganz nett, aber du hast die 23 leider außer acht gelassen^^


----------



## Gias (2. März 2009)

Finds genial wie manche hier möglichst umständlich beweisen, dass es nicht stimmt.
Wollt ihr jetzt eure 1 mit Sternchen oder doch lieber den Spaßbremse Aufkleber?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wisecracker (2. März 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> Finds genial wie manche hier möglichst umständlich beweißen, dass es nicht stimmt.
> Wollt ihr jetzt eure 1 mit Sternchen oder doch lieber den Spaßbremse Aufkleber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer will hier eigentlich etwas "beweißen", also mit weißer Farbe übertünchen? Wenn du allerdings beweisen wolltest, dass Orthographie ein Fremdwort für dich ist, so sage ich nur: Dieses Beweises hätte es nicht bedurft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (2. März 2009)

Luciel schrieb:


> ne geile Rechnung, aber mal ne Frage: wenn du durch PI teilst , musst du doch jeden einzelnen Teil der anderen Seite dadurch Teilen o.O
> also muss auch der Sinn des Lebens durch PI geteilt werden ... ?
> ...
> grüße
> ...


HILFE!
Zwar nicht so absolut ignorant, beschränkt, verblödet und dazu noch unverschämt wie:


Lisutari schrieb:


> sicher doch
> 
> Wo dann steht 1337 * Pi = 42 * 100 und er durch Pi divitiert, divitiert er nur 100 durch Pi, obwohl er auch 42 diviteren müsste. giebt dann noch 1-2 Folgefehler...
> 
> Abgesehen vom mathematischen ist das ganze dämlich, und drückt aus das selbe verständniss für den Hitchhickers Guide zu haben wie ein Grizzlybär für Quantenphysik


Nein, schon etwas umgänglicher, was eine gewisse soziale Kompetenz (Im Gegensatz zu Lisutari) erkennen lässt.
Aber jetzt mal wirklich Leute...
..wenn das so weitergeht, sind wir in 10 jahren wieder im Mittelalter angelangt -.-


----------

